#ubuntu-learning 2009-12-28
<nigel_nb> morning everyone :)
<nigel_nb> pleia2: you around?
<cjohnston> mornin
<nigel_nb> hello :)
<Duck-> Hi, how can I install gentoo on inbuto?
<cjohnston> Duck-: this is not a support channel. You may want to try #gentoo for help ith Gentoo
<Duck-> Can I install a gentoo on my inbuto
<cjohnston> I don't know. I don't use gentoo and don't know what inbuto is.
<Duck-> How can I get a craked version of inbuto? I can't find one yet http://thepiratebay.org/search/inbunto/0/99/0
<_marx_> cjohnston: I'm planning on using d o c t o r m o so work as a basic outline and am developing a script that is in my own words
#ubuntu-learning 2009-12-29
<Duck-> I'm not a pedophile, but I'd bang that little blonde girl from the Gap commercial so hard she wouldn't walk straight until she got to grade 5!
<_marx_> « !ops »
<_marx_> !ops
<_marx_> it'll be back
<nigel_nb> hello :)
<pleia2> hey nigel_nb :)
<nigel_nb> oh hey pleia2, still awake huh
<pleia2> barely, it's only 9:30pm and I'm exhausted
<pleia2> I am never tired this early! sheesh :)
<nigel_nb> i had a long day, just finished some heavy laundry
<pleia2> fun fun
<nigel_nb> pleia2: was supposed to meet a friend yday evening, completely forgot.  She blasted me for forgetting, cant forget today :P
<pleia2> hehe
<nigel_nb> have to write that post today or I'll forget
<pleia2> :)
<nigel_nb> pleia2: what you do as dev for debian?
<pleia2> worked on a couple webapps, lately I've been working on some php library packages
<nigel_nb> oh, so do you have to actually code? or just "debianize" source packages?
<pleia2> mostly just debianize
<pleia2> have to be somewhat clueful about the code when it comes to applying patches and things, but that isn't usually a huge deal
<nigel_nb> hm, as I did find out recently ;)
<nigel_nb> something like the MOTU in ubuntu I guess... rite?
<pleia2> yep
<nigel_nb> I'm off pleia2, later :)
<pleia2> nigel_nb: take care :)
<doctormo> _marx_: Are you? Just noticed my name in spaces
<doctormo> I hope someone banned Duck- last night... that was vile.
<ZachK_> Duck? what happened doctormo? And hey.....
<doctormo> ZachK_: Oh, just someone who decided to troll, bringing up three or four bannable things in 4 lines.
<ZachK_> doctormo: that's ridiculus
<cjohnston> mornin
<_marx_> doctormo: yes i are
<_marx_> the troll was in -irc as well
 * _marx_ hopes to have script done by 2000 EST
<doctormo> marx: script?
<starcraftman> popey: www.pastebin.ca/1730754 < My outline I'm working on. I only noticed recently your talk on Don't panic seems similar.
<starcraftman> popey: busy huh? Well get back to me with thoughts when ya can.
<popey> sorry, playing with the kids
<starcraftman> oh that's perfectly fine :)
<popey> starcraftman: yeah, you're right, there's quite some overlap there
<starcraftman> so what ya wanna do? ><
<popey> not sure it's withwhile having two sessions on the same topic
<popey> I don't mind stepping aside, you do yours
<popey> i can try and think of something else to do
<popey> unless someone else has some ideas
<starcraftman> popey: you sure ya don't mind?
<popey> no
<popey> it's fine
<starcraftman> k, well lets see. I know it's slightly more advanced, but maybe a talk on partitions? That does seem to be where lots of new folks go wrong during install.
<starcraftman> I answered far too many of those on forums over years.
<popey> have a think, I don't mind either way.
<popey> let me know what you decide :)
<starcraftman> let you know? Now I'm confused, I thought you wanted suggestions on alternate.
<starcraftman> besides, might be lil out of beginners scope, have to ask cjohnston
<pleia2> starcraftman: I think a paritions discussion geared precisely as you just worded that "new folks having trouble during the install" would be fine :)
<pleia2> like partitioning 101
<pleia2> explaining what partitions mean, and fixing common problems new folks encounter
<starcraftman> popey: not something takes your fancy?
<starcraftman> pleia2: sounds good, now I'm conflicted. Har. I really like partitions. >.>
<popey> yeah, I'm up for anything
<popey> I can do a partitioning session, no problem
<popey> get cjohnston to stick it on the schedule and I'll do it
 * pleia2 hugs popey 
<pleia2> good work today btw :) thank you
<popey> np
<starcraftman> popey: alright then, that's settled then. I'll do my resources talk and popey does partition. Maybe next session we can switch. :)
<FFEMTcJ> popey: What am I doing?
<pleia2> 12:38:25 < starcraftman> popey: alright then, that's settled then. I'll do my resources talk and popey does partition. Maybe next session we can switch. :)
<pleia2> or you could look at the logs, of course :)
<pleia2> since their sessions are pretty similar
<pleia2> I guess we an call popey's "Partitioning 101"
<FFEMTcJ> Ok
<FFEMTcJ> I got a notify that I got mentioned so I got on my cell
<pleia2> lol
<FFEMTcJ> How are you pleia2 ?
<pleia2> I'm good :)
<popey> yup sounds good
<FFEMTcJ> Okie
<FFEMTcJ> Whenever I get home I'll make the changes.
<popey> http://supportdetails.com/ cute
<popey> could be handy when supporting users
<popey> be nice if we had a version that didn't require email, maybe a pastebin style page that gives a unique url to your details
<FFEMTcJ> pleia2: You know everything. What do you know about the non-wiki ubuntu website? I'd like to help out and fix "bugs" but I can't get ahold of anyone that can tell me how. According to the website team page it looks like I should be able to check out a local copy and then submit diff's but I can't find the source to check out
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> I've only ever submitted bugs against ubuntu.com, AFAIK that's something canonical maintains
<pleia2> I could be wrong though
<FFEMTcJ> There are some bugs that have been open for a really long time which are still valid bugs. :-(
<popey> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website
<starcraftman> FFEMTcJ: you know, I agree. Site needs quicker/better maintenance, I remember one time I was browsing the links for CD mirrors, one linked to a porn site.
<FFEMTcJ> Yup
<FFEMTcJ> popey: Ive gone through and closed/confirmed a ton of bugs there already. But I'd like to fix
<cjohnston> popey starcraftman pleia2 Partitioning 101 is added
<starcraftman> cjohnston: rgr :)
<popey> thanks cjohnston / starcraftman
<starcraftman> popey: oh I didn't do anything.
<cjohnston> ya, but you deal with me not pinging you
<cjohnston> ;-)
<popey> you raised the issue of the duplication of sessions starcraftman which I was unaware of
<starcraftman> cjohnston: lol, you :p
<popey> and you also generated more work for me
<popey> :p
<cjohnston> hehe
<starcraftman> popey: oh, then your most welcome. Here to serve.
<nigel_nb> doctormo: hello :)
<cjohnston> so.....
<cjohnston> anyone home?
 * _marx_ looking at pics of crazy work today
<_marx_> gotta bet busy
<_marx_> er get even
#ubuntu-learning 2009-12-30
<toenailTL> trying to connect my xp box to ubuntu 9.04. everything is configured on the xp end i believe but cant see the ubuntu pc on it. Also on the ubuntu pc i can see the windows workgroup (named lan) but when i click on it i get "Unable to mount location Failed to retrieve share list from server"
<cjohnston> toenailTL: this still isnt a support channel. might also want to tyr #ubuntu-beginners-help if #ubuntu didn't help you
<nigel_nb> morning pleia2 :)
<pleia2> g'day nigel_nb
<nigel_nb> pleia2: got an inspiration from the ubuntu women logo, trying out something for user days
<pleia2> cool :)
<nigel_nb> pleia2: http://www.flickr.com/photos/nigelbabu/4227668801/
<nigel_nb> what I made is kinda childish, I belive someone could expand on it ;)
<nigel_nb> Pendulum: you around?
<Pendulum> nigel_nb: sorta
<nigel_nb> Pendulum: wavering between conscious and asleep? ;)
<Pendulum> well supposedly in the kitchen talking to my parents and being social (really just waiting for my breakfast to finish cooking and then when i'm done eating, i'm going back to my nest on the couch)
<nigel_nb> Pendulum: I just wanted to get an estimate when you could get me the voice overs :)
<Pendulum> I'm trying for today/tonight
<pleia2> nigel_nb: any work on those docs since the review with mo?
<nigel_nb> pleia2: busy with year end
<nigel_nb> I'll have to do it next year I guess :(
<pleia2> okie
<nigel_nb> pleia2: sorry, just that I'm not able to find time
<pleia2> nigel_nb: do you need any help with it? cprofitt is waiting on it so he can port to moodle, and I'm waiting on pushing more contributors
<nigel_nb> pleia2: oh, gimme time till this weekend
<nigel_nb> I'll try to get it done before I go into blackout mode
<nigel_nb> before Jan 5th definitely
<pleia2> ok :)
<nigel_nb> I'll be unavailable from Jan 6 to jan 12th
<nigel_nb> so I want to finish everything before that
<pleia2> ah, ok
<cjohnston> mornin
<Pendulum> hiya cjohnston
<cjohnston> hey Pendulum
<cjohnston> its spooky in here
<cjohnston> Pendulum: pleia2 _marx_ did yall see my blog post? kind-of short. but its out
<pleia2> cjohnston: yep :) looks great
<doctormo> :-)
<cjohnston> pleia2: you said we need to talk to nhandler to get it on fridge?
<pleia2> cjohnston: send an email to the ubuntu-news-team list
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> I'm also waiting to hear back from johnc about helping them out
<nigel_nb> cjohnston: we did it! We filled the slots :P
<nigel_nb> cjohnston: 3 cheers to us... hahaa
<cjohnston> i need to find out if he can do 0000
<nigel_nb> cjohnston: still, we did manage to get topics
<cjohnston> yup
<nigel_nb> considering where we started, we did a lot of arm twisting :P
<cjohnston> yup
#ubuntu-learning 2009-12-31
<pshm> hello world!
<cjohnston> hello pshm
<pshm> =)
<cjohnston> pleia2: ping
<pleia2> woo, user days en espanol :)
<cjohnston> si
<cjohnston> right now they have two instructors..
<cjohnston> but are working with the different locos to get more
<pleia2> cool
<nigel_nb> hey doctormo, pleia2, Pendulum :)
<cjohnston> mornin
<cjohnston> mornin, again
<nigel_nb> morning cjohnston :)
<cjohnston> mornin nigel_nb
<cjohnston> pleia2: ping
<nigel_nb> cjohnston: hello :)
<cjohnston> how goes nigel_nb
<nigel_nb> cjohnston: well.. 3 hours to a new year
<nigel_nb> looking back at 2009 :)
<cjohnston> 13.5
<pleia2> cjohnston: hey
<nigel_nb> pleia2: Happy New Year in advance :) Have fun with the moving and all the good things set to happen this year :)
<pleia2> nigel_nb: happy new year to you too :) and thanks!
<nigel_nb> :)
<cjohnston> pleia2: AlanBell was saying lernid is ready for UUD, just not all the features will be working
<pleia2> cjohnston: oh good, so we just need to figure out how to get our stuff in it
<pleia2> I haven't actually tried lernid, been too busy elsewhere
<nigel_nb> cjohnston: you spoke to jono?
<cjohnston> not yet
<nigel_nb> cjohnston: he'll give the exact info :)
<cjohnston> I pinged him yesterday, but didnt here back
<cjohnston> I'm sure he will
<nigel_nb> he will
<AlanBell> it should just work, Jono can set a config file which points to the wiki and schedule
<AlanBell> and the two pane IRC thing will work fine
<cjohnston> AlanBell: I believe that's what she ment was the wiki and such
<nigel_nb> though i'm a little weary of people using ppas when they're talking about IRC is too complicated
<cjohnston> I found instructions for setting up an event.
<cjohnston> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lernid/LernidEvent
<AlanBell> I don't think anyone will actually be using Lernid other than people who want to try it out and test it, but there could be quite a few people like that
<nigel_nb> i'm in a conflict now
<nigel_nb> on the one hand lernid is easier and built for it
<nigel_nb> on the other hand, we want people who are using webchat to be able to participate too
<Pendulum> nigel_nb: lernid was never supposed to be ready for User Days
<AlanBell> just ignore lernid
<nigel_nb> for now?
<AlanBell> lernid will fit round what you do, not the other way round
<AlanBell> so some people will be using lernid, but just target what you do at people on pidgin/empathy/xchat/irssi/whatever
<nigel_nb> AlanBell: ah, so you mean keep everything ready for people to use lernid
<Pendulum> I figure people who use lernid for user days (especially this first one) are going to be people testing lernid, not people who need the information out of the user days
<nigel_nb> but concentrate on pidgin, empathy, xchat, other normal access methods
<nigel_nb> Pendulum: +1
<AlanBell> sure, don't worry about lernid, it is just another irc client
<AlanBell> maybe next time some sessions will think about using slides, but not for this one
<Pendulum> (hell, I have a friend who is going be an "attendee" of user days who won't actually have ubuntu running on her machine at that point, but is going to do it to get info before she installs)
<AlanBell> however, don't tell people that lernid won't work/can't be used
<Pendulum> exactly
<Pendulum> it's just another option out there
<nigel_nb> which means we have to create that server side configuration file ;)
<nigel_nb> wonder what an ical file is
<AlanBell> it is a calendar format
<AlanBell> google calendar will expose itself as ical
<nigel_nb> ah
<nigel_nb> okay, I gotta get to work
<nigel_nb> AlanBell, cjohnston, Pendulum: Wish you all a happy new year, have a great year ahead :)
<Pendulum> nigel_nb: and to you!
<nigel_nb> :)
#ubuntu-learning 2010-01-01
<cjohnston> pleia2: ping
<cjohnston> mornin
<txwikinger> Happy New Year
<cjohnston> thanks txwikinger you too
#ubuntu-learning 2010-01-02
<ubuntu_> hi can someone help me install ubuntu
<nigel_nb> cjohnston: was about to mail you :P
<nigel_nb> cjohnston: got a suggestion for user days :)
<cjohnston> sir?
<nigel_nb> do u subscribe to full circle magazine?
<cjohnston> .yes
<cjohnston> write an article for full circle?
<nigel_nb> yep
<nigel_nb> it would get printed only after user days
<nigel_nb> but we can ask feedback and topics people would like to see included
<cjohnston> hmm
<nigel_nb> cjohnston: just a brainwave, i get a few of those..probably one in a million would be worth a million ;)
<nigel_nb> if you're curious about the delay, I'm checking out ubuntu-manual team
<cjohnston> thats fine... im getting ready anyway
<cjohnston> i need to be hitting the road for work
<nigel_nb> okay, I'll write to them with a copy to 4 of you
<cjohnston> k
<cjohnston> off to work.. be back when i get to the edge of the earth
<nigel_nb> good morning Pendulum :)
<Pendulum> nigel_nb: how's that meeting going?
<Pendulum> i'm sad i didn't know about it, i'd have gotten up earlier if i had
<nigel_nb> Pendulum: ubuntu manual?
<Pendulum> yeah
<nigel_nb> its nice, they have a tougher time than us
<nigel_nb> I didn't know about them until today, joined up
<nigel_nb> we could adopt a lot of their work ;)
<nigel_nb> Pendulum: how has the new year been treating you?
<Pendulum> umm... let's just say that I hope it's not really representative of how my year will be ;)
<Pendulum> (although NYE during the day was worse so maybe it signals improvement)
<nigel_nb> :)
<Pendulum> how about you?
<nigel_nb> well, I was frustrated the whole day
<nigel_nb> my computer refused to boot ;)
<nigel_nb> but night time was definite improvement
<nigel_nb> finally got my computer working, had a great time at work
<nigel_nb> not much work, so we had some fun and games, laughed really well ;)
<cjohnston> whats ubuntu manual?
<Pendulum> cjohnston: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-manual
<nigel_nb> looks like at least one of us is having a good new year
<cjohnston> hmm
<cjohnston> looks interesting
<Pendulum> yeah, looks very interesting
<Pendulum> I wish I'd been able to attend the meeting :(
<cjohnston> debating if i want to help out
<cjohnston> im just not sure that with school id be able to
<Pendulum> yeah
<Pendulum> maybe not this time, but in the future?
<cjohnston> thats what im thinkin
<nigel_nb> pleia2: around?
<doctormo> hey nigel_nb
<nigel_nb> doctormo: hey, Happy New Year to you and Family :)
<doctormo> Happy New Year to you also, to your family I wish prosperity and peace.
<nigel_nb> :)
<nigel_nb> today, I'm finally going to make changes to the bzr docs after the review
<nigel_nb> probably 2morrow i'll push changes
<pleia2> nigel_nb: sorry, have company, won't be around much until monday
<nigel_nb> pleia2: I know, catch you on monday then.  have fun ;)
<pleia2> thanks :)
 * nigel_nb heads back under the blanket
<cjohnston> hey doctormo.. nice idea...
<doctormo> cjohnston: Thanks, took a few hours to get it all drawn up and reviewed, it was in a right mess on first draft.
<cjohnston> hehe
<doctormo> cjohnston: Did I manage to communicate it well?
<cjohnston> I think so
<doctormo> cjohnston: Sometimes I just think that the people who think about standards and the people who think about user interface design, not only come from different planets, but are a completely different order of life forms.
<cjohnston> yes, they do
#ubuntu-learning 2010-01-03
<cjohnston> pleia2: can the 2009 courses be moved to the archive for classroom?
<Pendulum> cjohnston: she's not really around until Monday
<cjohnston> ya, I saw that earlier, I just figured I'd put it there since I was thinking about it
<cjohnston> how are you Pendulum
<Pendulum> haven't had enough champagne and now it's all gone :(
<Pendulum> (I shouldn't complain really, though, as I think it was the 4th night in a row that there was champagne)
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> I wish i could do some drinking
<nigel_nb> _marx_: around?
<cjohnston> hey nigel_nb
<nigel_nb> hey cjohnston :)
<nigel_nb> is Pendulum around?
<cjohnston> she was
<nigel_nb> oh no, I just missed her
<Pendulum> nigel_nb: what's up?
<nigel_nb> Pendulum: wanted to know about the screencasts
<Pendulum> i can't promise tonight, but I can promise before monday (one problem with being at my parents' for the last 10 days is i forgot how loud it is, but I will either manage it after they go to bed tonight or once I'm back in my flat tomorrow)
<_marx_> yo nigel_nb
<nigel_nb> great Pendulum, just checking
<nigel_nb> _marx_: share it via ubuntu one please, I mailed you about it :)
<_marx_> right just saw that
<bishops> hello
<bishops> i have this problem with my wireless driver can't activate it
<bishops> http://paste.ubuntu.com/350844/
<nigel_nb> bishops: this is not a support channel, please ask in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-beginners-help
<bishops> oh sorry
<bishops> thanks
<starcraftman> bishops: this isn't a support channel. Please try #ubuntu-beginners-help
<bishops> yes nigel_nb told me
<bishops> i am trying the other channel but no answer
<starcraftman> ah, alright then, just making sure.
<bishops> no problem thanks
<cjohnston> mornin
